# Mid-level basses and bad tone



## lava (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Peavey Grind 5 bass that looks amazing and plays fantastic - except it sounds absolutely awful. So much nasaly midrange, even with massive EQing. In an attempt to not spend _too_ much money and make things sound a little better, I purchased a set of Kent Armstrong pickups (the mass-produced ones, not the custom ones). The sound definitely improved, but it still sucked. I borrowed a friend's American Fender Jazz bass for a few days, and yep, it sounds light years better, as it should being a +$1000 instrument. So now I'm looking to sell the Peavey for something else, used, in the $500 - $700 range. 

Anyone have any recommendations? I'm currently leaning toward Ibanez, but I don't know if they will sound any better. Can great tone be had with a mid-level bass? What's the best bang for the buck at that price? I'm considering both 4 and 5 string basses.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Grind, did you replace the pots, wiring, caps, and jack? The guts on the Grind are super cheap, poorly soldered, and extra noisy. It's only about $30 in parts to replace and it significantly improved the sound of my Grind. The stock pickups weren't too terrible for a bass it's price, but I installed some Bartolini pickups (also not too expensive) and they sound fantastic in the bass. It's obvious to see on the Grind series where Peavey went cheap (namely finish and electronics). 

If you don't feel like putting the time and money in, which is completely understandable, look into the Ibanez SR505. It's built very solid with great fretwork, and the stock electronics are phenomenal (also Bartolini). The finish is a little cheap, but it's not too bad and certainly nothing major. The SR705 is just a fancier version, but same neck and electronics. If you're willing to go used, look for an older SR1505 or similar Prestige SR bass, they're great basses and typically go for under $1000 used. 

All that being said, if you like the Jazz Bass sound (pretty unique to that style of bass), then look into picking up a used American Standard JBV, Lakland Skyline series, or even Sadowsky Metro if you get lucky. They're all amazing J-basses close to your price range when used.


----------



## lava (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Max!

Found a used Warwick Corvette with passive pickups in excellent condition for $500, thinking of picking that up. Any opinions on those? Have always read good things about Warwick.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

I typically don't get along with Warwick's, as their stock electronics are pretty mediocre and the neck shapes are pretty "bulky" at times, but the basic Corvettes are the exception. They sound and play great.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd suggest you check out the ESP/LTD Surveyor series. The LTD Surveyor-405 was the most versatile bass I've used, bar none. It's got the big EMG MMTW pickup in the bridge position, and since it's coil-tappable, can go from fat and smooth to some really gritty tones. The neck pickup, I believe is of the EMG DC series. I've never been too big on EMG's, but the pickups in this bass sounded exceptional. They're good for someone, like me, who digs both modern versatility and traditional looks and they go for under $800 brand new, too.


----------



## lava (Nov 14, 2010)

Max, what is the 4-string equivalent of the SR505?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

lava said:


> Max, what is the 4-string equivalent of the SR505?



The SR500. It's the exact same thing, even finish, just with four strings. I assumed you were looking for a 5-string, my bad.


----------



## lava (Nov 14, 2010)

I think right now I'm leaning towards a 4. I didn't ever really touch that 5th string on my Grind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

That'll certainly open your options up, opting for a 4 over a 5. Take a look at some used G&L and Ernie Ball Music-Man basses. You can get high quality, American made basses from both companies on the used market for VERY close to your budget. There was just a Stingray H-H on my local CL for $800, and a G&L L-1500 for $650.


----------



## lava (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm... those Ernie Ball and G&L basses are fugly! 

Once I saw the words "bubinga", "wenge", "mahogany", "bartolini", and "Ibanez" in the same sentence, I was sold. One guy selling his on eBay says:

"Don't make the mistake of buying one of the new ones from Musician's Friend or Guitar Center that are made in Indonesia. They suck. The quality plummeted when they changed manufacturing plants and relocated to Indonesia. It's not even in the same class. I loved this one so much that I bought another one new from Musicians Friend and was so disappointed I returned it. You HAVE to get one of the South Korean ones like this. The quality is hugely superior. It's almost as dramatic as when Charvel changed their manufacturing from Japan to Indonesia; not even the same guitars."

Max, is the above a true statement?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

lava said:


> Hmm... those Ernie Ball and G&L basses are fugly!
> 
> Once I saw the words "bubinga", "wenge", "mahogany", "bartolini", and "Ibanez" in the same sentence, I was sold. One guy selling his on eBay says:
> 
> ...



It would have been true a couple years ago when the first series of Indo made ones came out, but they're now on par with the Korean ones. They're still cheaper basses, so there is a chance that you'll get a lemon, like any instrument under a given price. 

The guy is just trying to trump his up to get a good sale. I've played plenty of both MIK and MII and as of right now, the MII are just as good, if not a little better than the MIK ones from a few years ago. They switched over to MII in 07'/08'.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2010)

If you liked the sound of the American J bass, try a MIM Fender? There are a million J clones out there, and most of them are pretty decent.


----------



## lava (Nov 15, 2010)

Put in my order today for a brand new Ibanez SR500. Will do an NGD thread here in a few days!


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 15, 2010)

I loved my Warwick fretless 4. I second the SR500s. Love them. However, if you still have the Peavey, try some D'Addario Chromes or other flats on it. Put them on, play the piss out of them for 2 weeks to break them in, then judge the sound. I find the new flats have weird overtones, but after break in, they are good for a LONG time.

Look forward to the NBD.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 15, 2010)

Whoa! this thread was, super fast constructive recommendations that leads us to a NBD!!!

Good Choice! Those ibanez are really good for their price but sand it and refinish it!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been playing on a Ibanez Ergodyne 555 (real wood) for a few years and liked the feel and the look, I thought it sounded good...until I brought home a Jazz Custom...holy shit, not even in the same league my friend..


----------

